# Do you STILL read children’s books?



## Tom S. Figueiredo (Sep 1, 2011)

In my case, I did not read so many children's book in my childhood. I think I've read more children's books now than before. OK, I am an adult, a "mature reader"... but I love to read children's books. And I love to write them too.

How about you? *Do you still read children's books?*


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes! I love children's books. And not only because I have 3 kids 

I just love the kids' point of view. Recently re-read the Treasure Island, The Small Prince, a few fairy tales, and ... Winnie The Pooh. Alright, the last one of the bedtime reading for my kids, but I really got into the stories.


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

I was just thinking the other day that I would like to read all of the Black Stallion books again...and probably would if I could find them really cheap.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't read them very regularly, but I do love to go back and read some of my favorites as a kid. I recently re-read The Fairy Rebel and the Moorchild. I still love them!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I re-read my favorites -- somehow, the books you read as a child have an impact the way they never do later in life, and it's wonderful to return to those experiences. I read a fair number of newer ones too (more so when my daughter still liked me to read aloud to her).

Among newer books, I really enjoyed Coraline, A Series of Unfortunate Events, Richard Peck's books about Grandma Dowdel, and The Bartimaeus Trilogy.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I still read upper middle grade books, mostly the one's I liked as a kid. A contender for my all time favorite? A little known out of print book called _Max & Me & the Time Machine_. 
http://www.amazon.com/Max-Time-Machine-Gery-Greer/dp/0064402223/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314915236&sr=8-1

It doesn't look like much but I swear it's one of the funniest kids' books I've ever read.


----------



## Dante Kleinberg (Aug 31, 2011)

I think the only children's books I've read for the first time as an adult were Harry Potter and His Dark Materials.  I've also re-read the Wonderland books and a few Oz books.  I read mostly on my lunch break at work, and think maybe I'd be a little embarrassed to walk in with a non-classic blatantly "for kids" book.  

But I have thought about re-reading some of the Three Investigators books.  I loved those when I was a kid.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Absolutely! I loooove children's books. Well-written ones often have a fresh, funny, honest kind of humor that I don't find a lot in "adult" books, and the storytelling style usually fits my short attention span perfectly. I still read both middle grade and young adult fiction, and I can't wait to read a bunch of the classics aloud to my own kids someday. And I don't just read kids' books solely for nostalgia's sake--I love newer releases, too. I remember reading _The True Meaning of Smekday_ when it came out, and it was one of the funniest books I read all year.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Dante Kleinberg said:


> I think the only children's books I've read for the first time as an adult were Harry Potter and His Dark Materials. I've also re-read the Wonderland books and a few Oz books. I read mostly on my lunch break at work, and think maybe I'd be a little embarrassed to walk in with a non-classic blatantly "for kids" book.
> 
> But I have thought about re-reading some of the Three Investigators books. I loved those when I was a kid.


The Three Investigators!! Loved those books. Especially Jupiter, he was my favorite boy detective.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Three Investigators was spoiled for me when someone pointed out that Jupiter Jones was a self-portrait of Hitchcock. that series had the best spooky titles and covers, though! Although if I remember right, nothing actually supernatural ever happened.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo (Sep 1, 2011)

I read_ *The Golden Compass*_ last year. An excellent book, with a great protagonist. If you read it when you were a child, you should read it again now. There is so many layers of meaning within the story!


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got 2/3 of a bookcase dedicated to all my favorite children's books, including one whole shelf (er, two rows deep...) each of Nancy Drew/Hardy Boys and Oz books. I also love K.A. Applegate's _Animorphs_ and _Everworld_ series, Louis Sachar's _Wayside_ books, and creepy John Bellairs books with the Edward Gorey covers.

Oh, and Harry Potter, of course, but I read those first as an adult.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

tom_s_figueiredo said:


> I read_ *The Golden Compass*_ last year. An excellent book, with a great protagonist. If you read it when you were a child, you should read it again now. There is so many layers of meaning within the story!


Now - I would never think of The Golden Compass as a children's book. I found it to be very much an adult or young adult book.

I often read children's books, and I often re-read them too. My favourites are Arthur Ransome's "Swallows and Amazon" series, and anything by Elizabeth Enright. Her books are just fantastic. There is the "Saturdays" series, and then the two "Gone Away Lake" books. Just love them.


----------



## Gregory Lynn (Aug 9, 2011)

The great thing about reading children's books is that when I read them I feel like I'm eight years old again.

I got my kindle recently and had to fight back a squee when I found the Mad Scientist's Club was available.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

haha Yes I do!  I read them all the time to my youngest son and man I still enjoy them.  Danny and the Dinosaur anyone?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I love children's books. Particularly the picture books with fantastic artwork to go with the story. For example: *I took the Moon for a Walk* by Carolyn Curtis (writer) and Alison Jay (artist) is one of my favorites. I'm glad to have a 4yr old to read to these days 

Dawn


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Eliza Baum said:


> I've got 2/3 of a bookcase dedicated to all my favorite children's books, including one whole shelf (er, two rows deep...) each of Nancy Drew/Hardy Boys and Oz books. I also love K.A. Applegate's _Animorphs_ and _Everworld_ series, Louis Sachar's _Wayside_ books, and creepy John Bellairs books with the Edward Gorey covers.
> 
> Oh, and Harry Potter, of course, but I read those first as an adult.


Ohhh yes, the Wayside books are amazing! I read those again a couple years ago and it was so much fun.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Now I get to force my kid to read my childhood favorites! You WILL love The Wolves of Willoughby Chase, kid, or you're outta the will! (Fortunately she did love it.)


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Now I get to force my kid to read my childhood favorites! You WILL love The Wolves of Willoughby Chase, kid, or you're outta the will! (Fortunately she did love it.)


Joan Aiken !  One of my favourites.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I do because I have children. I do like looking at them, some of the illustrations are just gorgeous and the stories are sweet but I couldn't see myself buying them if I didn't have children.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

I definitely read children's books. It might be in part because I had younger sisters that I kept reading to long after I was reading other books. Also, I have a five-year-old son now and we love to read children's books together. There's just something magical about children's books that more mature books can't always capture. I'll be reading them forever, I suppose.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

**** friendly reminder:  authors, we're in the Book Corner so please refrain from mentioning your own books but, rather, address the question from the point of view of yourself as 'reader'.  You can, of course, ask questions about your efforts in the Writer's Cafe.  ****


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I have read a lot of middle grade and young adult work initially because my four sons were reading quite a bit. I wished to read what they were reading and found those genres less "constrained" by parameters of "acceptable" reality. When I began writing it was an automatic that I would write in those genres as well...lots of artistic latitude. My sons are older now but I still have two teens at home. We discuss and read a lot of the same material, it's been fun and keeps everyone engaged in reading. The total goal!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> **** friendly reminder: authors, we're in the Book Corner so please refrain from mentioning your own books but, rather, address the question from the point of view of yourself as 'reader'. You can, of course, ask questions about your efforts in the Writer's Cafe.  ****


Hah whenever I see one of these friendly reminders I need to scroll up to see if my posts are still there. Some part of me wonders "Maybe I somehow mentioned something I should not have without realising it" ? Maybe I have a guilty conscience...


----------



## AKLoggie (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, absolutely!

Recently reread 'The Magicians of Caprona' by Dianna Wynne Jones.  Such a lovely little fantasy book.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I love children's books, but I am very picky and my standards are high. It has to be well written, with substance, and - a personal pet peeve - without gross-out humor. (I don't know when farting and belching have become funny; I say it's disgusting, and so is playing it for laughs in children's books). So I guess the book needs to be of _The Chronicles of Narnia_ quality to please me.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I used to work in IT in the education sector - and it was amazing how much time had to be spent in libraries fixing computers and peripherals.  I used to spend the time there browsing through children's book.

Of course now I have 4 nieces and nephews under 5 so I don't have to make excuses for reading them


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

I have been contemplating reading the Famous Five series by Enid Blyton again. I loved them as a young reader. Now I know I'm not the only one. Thought I might be a bit of a weirdo!


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I read a lot of books to my kids, but I have to admit that when we get a box of books for homeschool, I am rifling through them to see if there are any old favorites. I love Beverly Cleary and Judy Blume. This year we had Understood Betsy, which is a great old fashioned children's book, and I read through it myself before reading it to them. 

I really, really love children's books.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

I love to read childrens books and I love to write them. I have ten nieces and nephews and they are always staying at my house, so I am constantly readings kids books or watching kids movies, lol. I think the good thing about writing is that you can write books for kids and adults. I think the sign of this is when you start watching a kids movie with all the children and then realise an hour later they are playing on the floor with their toys, back to the T.V, and you are watching it alone, lol.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> I was just thinking the other day that I would like to read all of the Black Stallion books again...and probably would if I could find them really cheap.


Wow. Doesn't that one bring back the best memories. I loved the Walter Farley Books: The Black Stallion, The Black Stallion Returns... There was one where Alex and The Black raced a horse named Cyclone. I think that even sparked my love of horse racing, but I digress.

Yes, I still read children's books. In fact, my great-nephew likes to have Bats In The Library read to him again and again. Cute story!


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

Absolutely. Children's stories are awesome.


----------



## NSRob (Jul 29, 2011)

WriterCTaylor said:


> I have been contemplating reading the Famous Five series by Enid Blyton again. I loved them as a young reader. Now I know I'm not the only one. Thought I might be a bit of a weirdo!


I managed to find all of The Five Findouter Mysteries this Spring. I was in seventh heaven. So they weren't great writing but damn I still liked reading them again - fond memories of reading them under my blankets when I was younger.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Now I get to force my kid to read my childhood favorites! You WILL love The Wolves of Willoughby Chase, kid, or you're outta the will! (Fortunately she did love it.)


Ha! Yes, exactly 

Dawn


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

It depends very much on the book and the style of writing. Harry Potter was a children's book with proper narrative, and adults could enjoy it. Some children's books are like cartoons without the speech bubbles, all short choppy sentences which are ideal for children who aren't confident readers. The latter would drive most adults batty if they tried to read them.


----------



## C.G.Ayling (Aug 25, 2011)

To my children, yes.


----------



## leep (Aug 25, 2011)

May depend on your definition of children's I guess, but I'm a big fan of YA, I've read most of the well-known series and plenty more besides.

Am I not looking in the right places or are the YA writers just turning out more inventive stories than adults?  Where are the stories about space pirates, moving cities, magicians and mythical creatures for adults?  They all seem to be far too serious and concerned with 'issues.'


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

I read mostly MG/YA books. Probably because my daughter's shelves are full of them. Whatever she likes, I take a look at, and vice versa.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

I loved Walter Farley as well!!! In fact I can clearly remember sitting at my mom's typewriter plunking out story after story of a young girl (in my earlier efforts, I was always the main character) and her beautiful black/chestnut/palamino/white horse. Haven't read him in years.  I do re-read all the Little House books, all of them, in order, at least once a year.


----------



## AnnieOldham (Sep 1, 2011)

I love reading YA novels. I remember finding Lloyd Alexander's The Chronicles of Prydain on my mom's bookshelf when I was little and devouring them. Those books gave me my healthy appetite for fantasy. I found them again in hardcover a few years ago with the same cover art as my mom's and had to snatch them up. I've read them so many times since.


----------



## klouholmes (Jul 16, 2011)

I loved children's novels as a kid.  Then I began re-reading them in between adult books.  It seemed that there were more themes in good children's books unless I was reading fantasy or sci-fi and they weren't about events or relationships.  Looking at these responses, I've seen so many books I read again, especially books I hadn't read of authors I knew such as Aiken, Laura Ingalls Wilder, Lloyd Alexander.  Recently I read Paula Fox and Bedknobs & Broomsticks because I couldn't remember if I'd read it.  A pre-curser of Harry Potter?

I like reading new Indie authors too, Catherine Condie and HC Hilton, and people over at Authonomy.com.  I've especially loved animal stories and there aren't so many published today.


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

One book I read over and over as a kid was titled "Scruffy" about a dog who joins up with a band of misfit junkyard dogs. If I ever come across a copy of that, I'd snap it up.

A little off topic, but Annie, I love your cover. Very cool.


----------



## AnnieOldham (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

Wouldn't read them. Wouldn't write them. Glad my kids grew up.  Yeah, I'm a troll (grin).


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

normcowie said:


> Wouldn't read them. Wouldn't write them. Glad my kids grew up. Yeah, I'm a troll (grin).


When my daughters were kids I wrote for teens. Now they're teens, I'm writing for kids. Payback!


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

Absolutely - I read 3-4 kidlit books a week on average. One of my friends is a children's bookseller so I'm awash in ARCs. 

Daughter of Smoke and Bone by Laini Taylor is something I read about a month ago that just blows up the ya fantasy offerings I've seen thus far. It's amazingly original and beautifully written. It comes out soon and is definitely worth a read by anyone who loves fantasy - child or adult.

A well written picture book will keep me occupied for days. I think I read Interrupting Chicken over a dozen times when it first came out because it was so cute and the illustrations slayed me. I love reading Press Here to my niece and nephew. And the "Martha doesn't..." books are some of my favorites.

I always feel like I can't catch up on my booklist because when I managed to sock away a book a day, there's always more on the horizon.


----------



## AnnieOldham (Sep 1, 2011)

I've loved this thread so far. So many good books have come up. Robin McKinley has always been a favorite of mine. All of her books are so beautiful. And she addresses so many themes that are applicable to adults as well, that her YA stuff doesn't always read YA to me.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some children's authors are so talented and imaginative that readers of any age will enjoy them. In fantasy terms, I'm thinking in particular of Alan Garner and Joan (Wolves of Willoughby Chase) Aiken. (Real shame about the movie, if you ever saw it).


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Thalia the Muse said:


> I re-read my favorites -- somehow, the books you read as a child have an impact the way they never do later in life, and it's wonderful to return to those experiences. I read a fair number of newer ones too (more so when my daughter still liked me to read aloud to her).
> 
> Among newer books, I really enjoyed Coraline, A Series of Unfortunate Events, Richard Peck's books about Grandma Dowdel, and The Bartimaeus Trilogy.


I haven't given it much thought, but I might re-read Ann of Green Gables again.


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

Most definitely. It is some of the most pure storytelling around. I never thought I would ever publish a children's novel but I read one that just brought me back to my roots on fantasy and the fairy tale. Since then I have continued to read children's stories and I love them.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I read YA, definitely. I read a bit of MG and expect I will probably read more as my kids reach that age. And I read a ton of young kids books now because I read them to my kids, but I doubt I would be reading them otherwise.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a teenaged son and an adolescent son, and if they like a book that they read, they'll usually recommend that I read it, too.  So I do!

Right now I'm in the midst of THE MYSTERIOUS BENEDICT SOCIETY, which is a middle-grade book.

But I love children's books and I have precious ones I'd never give away, both from my own (distant) childhood and from my sons' childhoods.

It's a pure and beautiful genre.

Julia


----------



## Kayden Lee (Sep 9, 2011)

No matter how old I get, I think Dr. Seuss books are still my favorites. I love the illustrations, tangle of the tongue, humor and hidden lessons, and I love to sit and read them to my son.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I got back into reading children's books a few years ago, as research for a YA novel I was working on.

Now I read them just for pleasure. Kid's books have a real knack for cutting to the bone of the story. Pacing, plot and character - you cannot fart around in a kid's book.

Best one I've read lately is The Wednesday Wars.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

This one?



Looks promising, I've sampled it. Thanks for the tip


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I read quite a bit of YA, but MG kind of bores me.  Picture books, however, are wonderful.  I used to volunteer at the library at my kids' elementary school, and when I went to shelve books, I usually ended up reading them instead, lol.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

mashadutoit said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks promising, I've sampled it. Thanks for the tip


That's the one. It rocked.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mashadutoit said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks promising, I've sampled it. Thanks for the tip


This is on my reading list for this year. I read quite a few YA books. I homeschool and I usually peeress the books I assign the BRATs... But I'd probably still read them even if I didn't assign them.


----------



## yingko2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Since I write a children's horror series I definitely read them. And enjoy them! I am reading through the YA series The Morganville Vampires right now (pretty good!) but I have to admit even a couple years back when I was reading my niece the Curious George Books I still got a big kick out of them! And I have been known to pick up an occasional Casper comic book when I am in the shop getting my weekly stash of superhero books. 
Cheers,
Howard


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I've heard great things about "The Wednesday Wars", too.  I also liked Gary Schmidt's book "Lizzie Bright and the Buckminster Boy".

Schmidt is a professor at my alma mater, and I've heard him speak a few times.  Such a nice guy!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm reading a book right now called SWIM THE FLY that has got that same Wednesday Wars feel to it. Really great stuff.


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

I do!  I do!

I love YA, and read aloud to a captive audience the doings of Junie B. Jones, at regular intervals...


----------



## Anna Elliott (Apr 24, 2011)

I definitely do!  I read to my kids, of course--just read Pippi Longstocking with my 4 year old--but I would probably read them anyway even if I didn't have little ones.  I have a few favorites that are my 'comfort reads'--like The Secret Garden and The Perilous Guard and Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey, where are the *non-authors*?! Do the *non-authors *still read children's books as much as *we* authors do?


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

They probably do! Speaking of Junie B. Jones above, we still have the whole collection from when my dd (13 now) was little. I'm keeping 'em!


----------



## jimbronyaur (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes.  I have two boys (ages 3 and 1) so we read all the time.  The cool thing is my oldest found my old Goosebumps books, so we talk about those now.  

Fun to remember when...

-jb


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

rweinstein6 said:


> They probably do! Speaking of Junie B. Jones above, we still have the whole collection from when my dd (13 now) was little. I'm keeping 'em!


I rejected them when I was first exposed. I was tutoring a little girl, and I felt she should have been reading at a higher reading level, so I made her read Harry Potter aloud to me. 

Later, I discovered how hilarious they are, and I read them to three little boys. They LOVE them. They never even refer to them as "girl books," like they do so many other items.


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

In love with kids/midgrade and YA books.  One of the top experiences of being a mom was reading to them endlessly.  I made a complete fool of myself while reading The Railway Children and balling my eyes out!  I always reread my favs.  Just last night I finished Half Magic by Edward Eager.

And what wonderful images it conjures up just hearing titles like The Secret Garden and Little House on the Prairie. Sigh. I do miss the way they always had line illustrations in novels, though this is making a decent comeback. I can't get into graphic novels because my eyes are all over the place...feel like I'm reading TGI Fridays menus.  One recent kid book I fell in love with was Neil Gayman's The Graveyard Book, and the illustrations were a thrill...

Kid book series I hated: Amelia Bedelia.  My kids loved it and made me read them over and over. Purgatory!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

marielamba said:


> In love with kids/midgrade and YA books. One of the top experiences of being a mom was reading to them endlessly. I made a complete fool of myself while reading The Railway Children and balling my eyes out! I always reread my favs. Just last night I finished Half Magic by Edward Eager.
> 
> And what wonderful images it conjures up just hearing titles like The Secret Garden and Little House on the Prairie. Sigh. I do miss the way they always had line illustrations in novels, though this is making a decent comeback. I can't get into graphic novels because my eyes are all over the place...feel like I'm reading TGI Fridays menus. One recent kid book I fell in love with was Neil Gayman's The Graveyard Book, and the illustrations were a thrill...
> 
> Kid book series I hated: Amelia Bedelia. My kids loved it and made me read them over and over. Purgatory!


Oh The Railway Children is a real tear jerker, particularly the end! In a good way, though.


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't read a lot of children's books but I do look forward to the day when I have my own children and I can go back and read aloud all my favorites from childhood. The one author I do like to go back to time and time again is Roald Dahl, partly because his children's fiction always had a sick sense of humor. I just picked up James and the Giant Peach from the library, one of the final titles of his I haven't read before. And I somehow missed the movie in the 90's when I was a kid!


----------



## barbarasissel (Jul 4, 2011)

I love this thread! Just recently I started thinking about the books I read and loved when I was growing up. Like others, The Secret Garden and Anne of Green Gables came to mind. I found them on my shelves, reread them and fell in love all over again. The stories are just as beautiful and effective today as the time in which they were written. I think loving those books is what wakened a dream to write in me as a way to somehow give back some of the pleasure and joy I found in reading. It seemed like magic. And as Julia posted, I read the books my children brought to me. I still haven't forgiven my oldest for bringing me Where the Red Fern Grows. Took a box of tissues! But he also brought me Madeleine L'Engle and Judy Blume. Books were a way to talk about certain life issues with my sons and to learn how we each felt about them without the discussion having to become personal. As I write this, I realize that reading with them and to them forged a bond that we still share now that they're grown and that's lovely!


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

I mostly read YA, but recently I read The Killer Underpants by Michael Lawrence which is aimed at 9-12 year-olds and it was fantastic! The Wimpy Kids are also laugh out loud funny, there is definitely a reason for their success.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I read children's books repeatedly.  Harry Potter being my favorite, I've also read the Percy Jackson series, Gordan Korman's Dive and Everest triologys, and others I am sure I am forgetting.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, the Hobbit, and recently "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory".

I want to reread the "Great Brain" series too that I read in public school.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

So as a result of this thread I bought the Wednesday Wars and I'm loving it.

It's funny, and sad.  That caught me by surprise. The sad bits.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

I read children's books early one, but I was a really high reader. When I got to the point where I should have started reading middle grade books, I skipped straight to reading adult books. I never found middle grade books that interested me. There just weren't as many fantasy action books like Harry Potter, Ranger's Apprentice, Percy Jackson, and Gregor the Overlander available back then. (And Narnia seemed very kidsy to me.) 

There are MG books that I find now, and I read them frequently. Really enjoy them. It's a second childhood, I suppose.

So if you count middle grade books as children's, yes I read them. I've even started writing some, taking the chance to write the sort of books I would have wanted to read at that age.


----------

